# Do you bury your dead bettas ?



## Noush (Jul 5, 2012)

What do you do when your betta dies ?


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine is literally pushing up daisies. 

As I have no intention of introducing diseases to Australia's waterways by flushing dead fish down the loo, all ours go under the purple daisy bush. It's kind of nice to have a proper funeral, anyhow. Plus, the daises sure are loving the extra fertilizer.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I haven't had one die yet, hopefully not for a good long time, but I would put them into the veggie garden. I put my old aquarium water in the garden, too.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

The idea of just flushing my beloved pets never really sat well with me anyway, I've always buried mine. In our old house we had property, and there was a little pet graveyard that the daughter of the person who had the house before us made for her birds; I buried all my fish there. I was quite sad when we had to move because of that. 
Here in our new house, we have several lovely garden areas with lots of flowers and bushes, I plan to bury any of my boys who pass away there. 

Ideally though, as strange as I'm sure it may sound, I would have liked/like to cremate my fish....because I'm a geek and would like to send my pets off with a 'Jedi Burial' xD


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

you could cremate them, just light em on fire and get the ashes


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I would bury to give proper funeral..I dread the day..but I would honer their memory with a burial


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

We have a designated "Pet Cemetery" in our backyard near a really cool vintage boat trailer.... Each animal is buried there and we find a rock to put on top of it. Only 2 animals have their initials carved onto the rocks, but the others we mostly remember who's buried where. I mean, some we've forgotten, but now they're part of the Earth and they are literally part of the grasses and wildflowers that grow there. It's really nice to be able to go to the yard and just look at and remember the memories you had.
The only animal who is buried in our house was my baby Fantail named Jellybean. He lived with my giant Comet for a week until we went on vacation. When we came back Jellybean was dead and stuck to the filter (no sign of aggression from the Comet) so we buried him in a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig potted plant we have near where the tank was. It's a palm tree and since the pot is so big we have room for several more fish...but hopefully we can worry about that in 25 years or so.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

lillyandquigly said:


> you could cremate them, just light em on fire and get the ashes


That sounds so gruesome, especially with the smiley face... "WOO LETS SET SOME FISH ON FIRE!" xD I know you didn't mean it that way, but that's how it sounded in my head. 

I haven't had one die, but I already have funeral plans. I'm going to bury them next to a wall that's in my back yard (I live on a hill) overlooking the lake and plant some kind of flower on the ground on top of them.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You bury your cats, dogs and children (if it tragically came down to it) so yes, I bury my fish. I only had Lakitu pass away on me and he is still in the freezer bc I need to find a good day to bury him. Bettas give us hours of entertainment, best we can do is honour them when they're gone.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@Laki Yes, exactly how I feel, If you flush..it's like saying ehh..they dont mean sh** and that isnt' right, this is a living being that you took care of, gave you something to smile for..and is a pet, like any other pet that is how you respect it..IMO


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You see, the toilet is for pee and poo. If your fish gets flushed down, you're treating it like crap. ;P I already know where to bring them when they pass. I bury them outside. Not yet for mine, Lebron is still young.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lillyandquigly said:


> you could cremate them, just light em on fire and get the ashes


Lol, I'm aware its possible, however my parents find the idea rather ridiculous ;P It was a big enough hassle trying to get them to understand why I wanted to bury them instead of just flush them. I may be over 18, but my first/last attempt at fish cremation was met with much eye-rolling and a plain flat out 'Thats stupid you're not going to cremate a fish. its just a fish.' 
Soooooooooo yeah.


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

I buried my first betta sugarplum recently. I feel like burying is just the best idea, and flushing them just sounds harsh in my opinion. It's not 'just a fish' to me, so they'll always be buried.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Plus, you can flush a fish in a matter of seconds. I've heard all sorts of horror stories about accidentally flushing a live fish... UGH that gives me nightmares!! If you bury them, it takes long enough so you KNOW they're dead.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

I had a Betta many years ago that I buried when he passed away. I wrapped him in a tissue and gave him a proper burial in my yard.

Even when my only indoor/outdoor cat would bring me 'gifts' of dead birds/chippies/field mice, they would get a proper burial too. I would make sure my kitty was in the house so she would not see me doing this to her 'gifts'.

BTW....all of my dogs (Siberian Huskies) and kittys that have passed on over the years were cremated. I have their ashes in the containers on top of the armroir in my bedroom with their framed pics by them.

Yes...I am a total animal lover....always was.....always will be :-D


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Cremation is so expensive here! I only ever had my dog cremated due to expense. I don't know if its different in the mainland or USA but I still felt better leaving my bunny at the vet for group cremation and all my mice, hamsters and fish and cat were buried somewhere (usually in a field). 
I had to cremate my dog (cost me quite a bit of money to get him back), I could never do it myself with a fish though. I admire the respect you guys have to do so though.


----------



## Noush (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah . No one of my bettas had died but I used to bury my dead goldfish .
I cant understand this thing of saying "It's just a fish" or anything like that ..
I love my bettas . They make me smile, I love seeing them swimming quickly before their "breakfast" ... I see them as my own babies !
And what is betta love ?.. When my fish got sick I was a little worried about them even if it is only a fin rot ..
I have a flight next week and I'm worried about them even though my neighbors will feed them .
So now - Why fish can't get honored and be buried after death ? Why should they be flushed in the toilet ? Because that they're small animals ? So what . This is still a soul .


----------



## CreativePotato (Nov 23, 2011)

I wanted to cremate my comet Ralph when he passed, but I never knew how to go about it. :/ I figured I just get a bunch of sticks, wait a week for them to dry and set up a little pyre for him, but searching around on the internet yielded claims that home cremations were smelly. I live in a condominium complex, so I didn't want neighbors or my mother to complain...I ended up burying him in a big pot of daylilies.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

I feel bad, but i usually flush. I don't like to bury a fish on land, it seems right to keep them in water to me.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I personally flush my fish. That doesn't mean I don't love them though. They're dead why should they care where their body goes? ( Okay that sounds mean x'D)


----------



## Noush (Jul 5, 2012)

Umm , everyone can say he/she loves his/her fish .
I don't see flushing as an "illegal" action but everyone I have asked before came with an attitude of "this is just a fish" - this statement really pisses me off , you see , maybe I don't like the action of flushing dead fish but if you come with a reason that "this is just a fish" I can't get it .
Maybe I think like that because my love to my bettas is so huge ..


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

I can see where it makes sense to flush, but I'm all for anything that goes against what most people do with their fish. (To make a statement, I guess ) If you flush your fish, but you really love them, it's fine.


----------



## Noush (Jul 5, 2012)

Someone here wrote that if he buries his fish is like leaving him dead in his water... Things like that are fine , when they're without the attitude of "just a fish" or "he died, then I don't care" ..


----------



## magnum (May 7, 2012)

> "just a fish"


That is the saying of uneducated pet shop store employees and people who regard fish like an ant. Fish are wonderful little people that deserve the best to live to the best quality of life. 

As for burying Betta's I havn't had to yet, but I have buried my Godlfish, whom I buried under a little 'Lollipop' tree. I put a little wooden cross over her, but it is gone now. R.I.P little Pearl.


----------



## nekura (Jun 28, 2012)

Rice field next door. Figure I ought to return them to the closest thing to home they have. Plus other things can eat the body rather than it rotting in the crapper or garbage dump.


----------

